# Have you ever...



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

Person nr 1:
HAVE YOU EVER been stalked?

Person 2 :

Yes

Have you ever literally pissed yourself laughing? 


( only "yes" or "no" answers )


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2009)

No. 

Have you ever screamed at an inanimate object?


----------



## steely (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes

Have you ever fallen down stairs?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes. :doh:

Have you ever brought something expensive to reward yourself?


----------



## comaseason (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever been the recipient of the Heimlich Maneuver?


----------



## Risible (Jul 20, 2009)

No.

Have you ever been in a bar room brawl?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2009)

Risible said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever been in a bar room brawl?



Well, at my 20th birthday party... 




Only kidding.  No.

Have you ever slept in late?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep.

Have you ever kissed someone and later regretted it?


----------



## The Fez (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes

Do you know where your kids are right now?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Fez said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you know where your kids are right now?



Sure.

Have you ever been so angry at someone that you wished something truly horrible upon them?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 20, 2009)

No.

Have you ever sky-dived?


----------



## The Fez (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, it's _amazing_

Do you like your job?


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

No. It's hard when you don't have any. 
(lol fez )

*Have you ever* gotten a "blackout" from drinking too much?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 20, 2009)

No.

Have you ever made friends with someone who is mentally ill?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, definitely. 

Have you ever spoken a foreign language in the country of its origin?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 20, 2009)

yes, poorly. lol.

have you ever colored outside the lines on purpose?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, ever since 3rd grade. 


Ever introduce yourself with a different name?


----------



## Esther (Jul 20, 2009)

All the time. I never give my real name to creepy people who cross my path.

Ever dye your hair an outrageous colour?


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 21, 2009)

Yup, sure did.

Ever get a non-ear part of your body pierced?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 21, 2009)

Never ever had a piercing anywhere on my body. 


Have you ever had sex on a moving object? (plane, train, auto, bus, heck bike if you have great balance).


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Never ever had a piercing anywhere on my body.
> 
> 
> Have you ever had sex on a moving object? (plane, train, auto, bus, heck bike if you have great balance).



Nope. Not that I can recall, at 11:17 p.m. on a Monday night.

Ever cheated on your taxes?


----------



## Esther (Jul 21, 2009)

Nah, I'm honest.


Ever have a near-death experience?


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2009)

No.

Have you ever watched tv all day without moving except for food and wc?


----------



## steely (Jul 21, 2009)

No

Have you ever stayed up all night talking to someone?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes


Have you ever sneaked a peek at someone's medicine cabinet?


----------



## toni (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes!

Have you ever fell up a flight of stairs?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 21, 2009)

all the damn time! lol

Have you ever accidentally walked in on someone getting it on?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, it happened last week!

Have you ever drunk dialed your boss?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 22, 2009)

No


Have you ever answered your phone with a strange accent pretending you were the maid/babysitter/whatever so that you would not have to take the call?


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 22, 2009)

No, but I have had one of my girlffriends do it ;p

Have you ever forgotten where you parked so badly that you had to wander the entire parking lot?


----------



## toni (Jul 22, 2009)

yes. wandered around JFK for a couple of hours until the security dude took mercy on me and drove me around to find my car. 


Have you ever googled a boyfriend/girlfriend, to check up on them?


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes >.>;;

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 22, 2009)

No, not yet. 


Have you ever run for public office?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes

Have you ever eaten grapes or other food while still in the store without paying for them?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, heh.

Have you ever dated more than one person at a time?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 22, 2009)

Kind of. On two different continents. I was about 20. 


Have you ever gone naked in public? Legally or not?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 22, 2009)

No!

Have you ever checked your partners e-mail, without he/she knowing about it?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> No!
> 
> Have you ever checked your partners e-mail, without he/she knowing about it?



Nope.

Have you ever been caught masturbating by a parent (or someone else equally mortifying).


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 22, 2009)

No



Have you ever used a turkey baster for anything other than basting a turkey?


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 22, 2009)

YES!

Have you ever fallen down some stairs o.o?


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to know what you used a turkey baster for! But i'm also afraid of the answer.... :s

Have I fallen down stairs? YES!

Have you ever (knowingly) eaten an insect?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I want to know what you used a turkey baster for! But i'm also afraid of the answer.... :s
> 
> Have I fallen down stairs? YES!
> 
> Have you ever (knowingly) eaten an insect?



Yes.

Have you ever purposefully eaten grass?


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes

Have you ever been shop lifted by a senior citizen?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 22, 2009)

No, because they know I would give them the beatdown.



Have you ever smelled something after someone else smelled it and said "Oh my gosh, this smells horrible! Here, smell it!"?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever filled your kitchen with smoke?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes




Have you ever thought that the food you cooked might be a wee bit underdone, yet served it anyway?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes

Have you ever gotten food posioning?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 22, 2009)

No.

Have you ever been to Boston in the fall?


----------



## Wolf of Memories (Jul 22, 2009)

No.

Have you ever tried dog food?


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

No

Have you ever smoked Hookah?


----------



## Wolf of Memories (Jul 22, 2009)

No.

Have you ever dated two girls and a guy at the same time?


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

No, ever have your appendix removed?


----------



## Wolf of Memories (Jul 22, 2009)

No.

Ever have a concussion?


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

No, Broken Bone?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

No,
ever had your tonsils removed?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever had a pet with more than four legs?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are referring to the proverbial "extra" leg on a male, than yes. If not, then no.



Have you ever been threatened by anyone with a machete?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2009)

No.

Have you ever wanted to say something on here but held back because you didn't want to get an infraction?


----------



## joh (Jul 23, 2009)

No.

Have you ever gotten a celebrity's personal phone number?


----------



## Suze (Jul 23, 2009)

joh said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever gotten a celebrity's personal phone number?



Yes.

Have you ever thrown away/broken something really important to someone cause you knew it would hurt and annoy them?


----------



## Amazinggoddess73 (Jul 23, 2009)

Suze said:


> Yes.
> 
> Have you ever thrown away/broken something really important to someone cause you knew it would hurt and annoy them?



YES!!

Have you ever faked an orgasm just cause the sex was so bad you wanted it to stop?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

yes

have you ever lied about your age


----------



## Spanky (Jul 23, 2009)

NO! I iz stil 29. Ooops! Now YES. :doh:


Have you ever water skied ?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

no,

have you ever went scuba diving


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2009)

No

Have you ever broken something in someone elses house or in a store when no one saw you do it and you just kept moving and didn't confess?


----------



## steely (Jul 23, 2009)

No

Have you ever sent an email to everyone in your address book by mistake?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 23, 2009)

No.

Have you ever sharted?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever sharted?



No, thank god.

Have you ever had sex in a public place?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> No, thank god.
> 
> Have you ever had sex in a public place?



yes

have you ever seen someone having sex in public?


----------



## Noir (Jul 23, 2009)

no, every have sex in a pool?


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2009)

Not yet!

Ever had sex at work?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Not yet!
> 
> Ever had sex at work?



hmmmm does oral sex count as sex? I am going to say Yes

ever "mess around" while you were driving?


----------



## steely (Jul 23, 2009)

No

Ever have cybersex?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

steely said:


> No
> 
> Ever have cybersex?



no, honestly, I havent LMAO

ever thought about slapping a rude person while you where out shopping?


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no, honestly, I havent LMAO
> 
> ever thought about slapping a rude person while you where out shopping?



Oh yus!

Have you ever actually done it?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Oh yus!
> 
> Have you ever actually done it?



no LMAO

have you ever said "i love you" outta passion and not actual love?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no LMAO
> 
> have you ever said "i love you" outta passion and not actual love?



Yes, unfortunately.

Have you ever masturbated while someone unknowingly slept next to you?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yes, unfortunately.
> 
> Have you ever masturbated while someone unknowingly slept next to you?



no

have you ever intentionally pretended not to hear someone, as you were walking away, and you know they wanted you to get something for them?? hehe


----------



## Noir (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, have you ever set something down and loose it the second after?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes

have you ever giving or received a bj while driving?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 24, 2009)

No, but I got them while I was parked a few times.

Have you ever creeped someone out so much they never talked to you again?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

Divals said:


> No, but I got them while I was parked a few times.
> 
> Have you ever creeped someone out so much they never talked to you again?



LMFAO too many times to count!! no joke!!

Have you ever wished on a shooting star?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2009)

No.

Have you ever been drinking something and laughed so hard that it came out of your nose?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes! SO Many times..

Have you ever been making out and farted?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes! SO Many times..
> 
> Have you ever been making out and farted?



OMG leave it to you missy!!

NO lol

Have you ever tried to fix your bra ,slipped and punched yourself in the mouth??


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL Yes!

Have you ever walked in on your parents?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL Yes!
> 
> Have you ever walked in on your parents?



no,.. thank goodness!!

have you ever kissed a random person at a party/ club?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 24, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL Yes!
> 
> Have you ever walked in on your parents?



I think I did, but I wasn't really sure. I was like 4, they were in the sauna and nekked... but we went around nekked a lot. I don't know what they were doing.. and I probably don't want to.

Have you ever participated in urban spelunking?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Ummm No? LOL

Have your ever hooked up with an ex?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 24, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Ummm No? LOL
> 
> Have your ever hooked up with an ex?



Yes, several times over the course of a few months after the breakup. Yeah I fail.

Have you ever walked through a room and it was more like the room passed around you? Yay Offspring


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Divals said:


> Yes, several times over the course of a few months after the breakup. Yeah I fail.
> 
> Have you ever walked through a room and it was more like the room passed around you? Yay Offspring


 
Yes

Have you ever tripped over your own feet and played it off as you meant to do it?


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 24, 2009)

Many Many times o.o

Have you ever broken your leg? ... (last question made me think of that as I have many many times >.>)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

No *knocks on wood*

Have you ever gone skinny dipping in the day time?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2009)

No

Have you ever lost part of your swimsuit in the ocean when a wave hit you?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope thank goodness! LOL

Have you ever been back stage and met a band or singer?


----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, several times. (i have worked backstage)

have you ever tried mixing coca cola & milk?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope..LOL..Have you?

Have you ever gotten a present that has embarrassed you?


----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2009)

NO way.

YES (i got a penis straw for my birthday when i was 14 AND a 'french' tong.. stupid male friends )

Have you ever met someone from the interwebs?


----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2009)

*ATTENTION:* We no have (official hehe) permission to add a more fulfilling answer than just yes/no. It's more fun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL 

Yes I have, a few people..

Have you ever went skydiving?


----------



## frankman (Jul 24, 2009)

No I haven't. I have hangglided/glid/glidden (damn you Eddy Izzard) and para-gli...aw you get the point. Never leapt out of an airplane.

Have you ever decided to dislike/hate someone, without a proper reason, or with an improper one?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes and now we are the best of friends!

Have you ever talked on the phone for more then an hour.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 24, 2009)

Does a bear shit in the woods? I mean, hell yes. That is like a ten minute catch up call for me.

Have you ever kissed your dog and gotten a bit of a wet face and then transferred said doggy wetness to a human by then kissing them?


----------



## toni (Jul 24, 2009)

Ewww, no.

Have you ever changed outfits while driving?


----------



## frankman (Jul 24, 2009)

...A bike. Yes. I have witnesses.

Have you ever acted inappropriate at a funeral?


----------



## SSQT (Jul 25, 2009)

frankman said:


> ...A bike. Yes. I have witnesses.
> 
> Have you ever acted inappropriate at a funeral?



Nope.

Have you ever danced/ran/walked in the rain naked?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 25, 2009)

SSQT said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you ever danced/ran/walked in the rain naked?



Yes,
walked naked in the rain! love it

Have you ever wished you were the opposite sex?


----------



## frankman (Jul 25, 2009)

No, but I would like to reincarnate as a chick, just to have been on both the rides.

Have you ever accidentally set something on fire?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2009)

No

Have you ever watched some kiddie show by yourself no kiddies watching with you and enjoyed it?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 25, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever watched some kiddie show by yourself no kiddies watching with you and enjoyed it?



yes!!
I love spongebob, and the Wiggles, Franklin,Tom and Jerry etc etc i watch them alot actually haha

Have you ever started a "food fight"


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope, not yet lol


Have you ever farted in a room with only one other person in it and pretended it didn't happen?


----------



## Esther (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, haha. Sometimes I can actually convince my poor man friend that he is the smelly one 

Have you ever choked down a gagworthy meal in order to be polite?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2009)

oh hell yes! I love my friends...lol

Have you ever choked on your own saliva??


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 25, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> oh hell yes! I love my friends...lol
> 
> Have you ever choked on your own saliva??



yes, weird how that happens?!

have you ever peed in a pool?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes, weird how that happens?!
> 
> have you ever peed in a pool?



Yes

Have you ever pooped in a lake or ocean?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you ever pooped in a lake or ocean?



no,
i couldnt ever LOL

have you ever flirted with someones boyfriend, on purpose?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no,
> i couldnt ever LOL
> 
> have you ever flirted with someones boyfriend, on purpose?



Yes

Have you ever taken (or tried to take) a friend's significant other?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you ever taken (or tried to take) a friend's significant other?



Yes...except they were broken up. It was a very long time ago in HS...and he was coming onto me hard. 

I went and told her that I was interested in him. When I realized that it was not going to be okay with her, I told him to get lost. 


Winds up he was using me to try to get her attention to get her back anyway. Neither one of us would talk to him after that. 

I saw him after I had graduated HS when he came into my job. He tried to get me to meet him when we got off work because he was working right up the street. That devil that rules me sometimes told him yes....and asked him to be sure to wait for me because I might get out of work late. I never showed up 

She is still my good friend- and I was talking to her on FB messenger not long ago. We were making plans for me to go visit her in Ohio in the spring time. :happy:




Have you ever laughed so hard that you peed on yourself- and you were not at home to change?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 26, 2009)

No! Haha.

Have you ever done anything sexual with someone 15 years or more older/younger than you?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes...except they were broken up. It was a very long time ago in HS...and he was coming onto me hard.
> 
> I went and told her that I was interested in him. When I realized that it was not going to be okay with her, I told him to get lost.
> 
> ...



hahah wow umm no!

have you ever kissed the same sex?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 26, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> No! Haha.
> 
> Have you ever done anything sexual with someone 15 years or more older/younger than you?



No... if I did it with someone that much younger I'd be a pedophile... and I like girls my own age or younger so that rules out the other one too. 

Have you ever eaten an animal that is normally considered a pet (cat, dog, rat, etc.)?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 26, 2009)

Divals said:


> No... if I did it with someone that much younger I'd be a pedophile... and I like girls my own age or younger so that rules out the other one too.
> 
> Have you ever eaten an animal that is normally considered a pet (cat, dog, rat, etc.)?



No

Have you ever been sexually turned on by a fictional character from a book?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah wow umm no!
> 
> have you ever kissed the same sex?



Yes!



Divals said:


> No... if I did it with someone that much younger I'd be a pedophile... and I like girls my own age or younger so that rules out the other one too.
> 
> Have you ever eaten an animal that is normally considered a pet (cat, dog, rat, etc.)?



Nooo. 

Have you ever spit on someone's food before serving it to them?


----------



## Kouskous (Jul 26, 2009)

yes
Quick, un-sexy pecks



Do you secretly think you are better looking than most of your friends?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever been sexually turned on by a fictional character from a book?



Yes. Some of the things done by miss Mackenzie Blaise, from Tales of MU, are quite intriguing. I first read it on my laptop at the kitchen table in my old apartment and couldn't stand up for a while because I didn't want my roommates to see... 

Have you ever been the victim of an armed robbery or mugging?


----------



## Kouskous (Jul 26, 2009)

oops!! responded to wrong one and in wrong way!!! sorry!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kouskous said:


> oops!! responded to wrong one- sorry!
> 
> 
> Nope, never spit on someone's food.
> ...



God no, my friends are gorgeous. 

Have you ever been to an outdoor concert where it rained cats and dogs?


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 26, 2009)

No, thankfully. 

Have you ever been in a helicopter?


----------



## SSQT (Jul 26, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> No, thankfully.
> 
> Have you ever been in a helicopter?



No, but it sounds like fun (ummm what's the weight limit?! LOL!)

Have you ever stay up all night online waiting to hear from someone?


----------



## toni (Jul 26, 2009)

Too many times

Have you ever called your significant other by the wrong name?


----------



## Esther (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope... but I've been called by the wrong name!

Have you ever walked around in public with you fly open?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope, 

how about your skirt tucked up your undies after a trip to the ladies room?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 26, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Nope,
> 
> how about your skirt tucked up your undies after a trip to the ladies room?




No, thank goodness!!


Have you ever accepted an invitation for a date just because you had nothing better to do?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

No..LOL...

Have you ever gotten so drunk you passed out on your front lawn?
* This has never happened to me ,but my friend's Brother did..LOL..*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 26, 2009)

No but been drunk enough to laugh till I cried!

Have you ever made love in a cemetary? heh heh


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 26, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> No but been drunk enough to laugh till I cried!
> 
> Have you ever made love in a cemetary? heh heh



No, but I made out in one once...

Have you ever had sex in a store or other public venue?


----------



## Esther (Jul 27, 2009)

No, I'm a huge prude.


Have you ever streaked in a public venue?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> No, I'm a huge prude.
> 
> 
> Have you ever streaked in a public venue?



no

have you ever went on a blind date?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes

Have you ever had sex with a close friend and regretted it?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you ever had sex with a close friend and regretted it?



No, NEVER regret!! Yes i had sex with a close friend, was it the best choice? noooooo but i will never say i regret anything. Cause you can not change it ,no matter what, its all done. SO why waste energy on it? live and learn
Thats what I say!!

Have you ever had a crush on a married person?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes,but I would never act on it.

Have you ever got Gel nails? 

*Holy Crap got them for the first time today they burn like a motherF'er when they are getting put on!!*


----------



## Esther (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope... and I have never done it because I heard they come with that exact unpleasant sensation 


Ever lost a fingernail or toenail from an accident?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes,but I would never act on it.
> 
> Have you ever got Gel nails?
> 
> *Holy Crap got them for the first time today they burn like a motherF'er when they are getting put on!!*



no! and now i am scared to ever get them LOL
have u ever flashed someone while u were driving?

sorry Esther,.. hehe didnt mean to skip ya no to losing a fingernail or toenail
Lost part of a nail during a catering slicer thingy though not all


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> Nope... and I have never done it because I heard they come with that exact unpleasant sensation
> 
> 
> Ever lost a fingernail or toenail from an accident?


 
I know it only last for about 2 seconds but dang..



BarbBBW said:


> no! and now i am scared to ever get them LOL
> have u ever flashed someone while u were driving?


 
It only last for a few seconds! They truned out great though!

No I have not..lol..

Have you ever ignored a phone call because you just didn't want to talk to that person at the moment?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I know it only last for about 2 seconds but dang..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDA can u post a pic so i can see them??
yes many times , usually my family LOL
have you ever went apple picking?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> EDA can u post a pic so i can see them??
> yes many times , usually my family LOL
> have you ever went apple picking?


Sure babe! I will..give me a sec...
LOL same here! also some of my friends because all they do is whin to me and then after they are done they say they have to go..LOL.. I hate that!!!!

Yes I have a long time ago..

Have you ever got your eye borws waxed?

Did this today too..lol..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sure babe! I will..give me a sec...
> LOL same here! also some of my friends because all they do is whin to me and then after they are done they say they have to go..LOL.. I hate that!!!!
> 
> Yes I have a long time ago..
> ...



*yess,* Infact i have to go get mine done today, I tried all weekend, but was too busy, so I have to make it there tonight, they are getting scary LOL
have you ever gotten anything besides your ear pierced?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes my tongue! You so took my question!

Have you ever watched someone get a tattoo?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes my tongue! You so took my question!
> 
> Have you ever watched someone get a tattoo?



yes, on myself LOL

have you ever had someone suck your toes?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL yes I have! 

Have you ever ran a red light on purpose?
*I haven't*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL yes I have!
> 
> Have you ever ran a red light on purpose?
> *I haven't*



no, I havent,! I have issues with disobeying driving laws for some reason LOL
maybe because my father was a cop?? who knows makes me feel guilty.

Have you ever picked up a hitch hiker?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

I have not,but my dad did one time when I was younger..

Have you ever been scared to go outside at night?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes, on myself LOL
> 
> have you ever had someone suck your toes?



No, you offering? 


Have you ever jumped off a bridge?

....and no, I am not offering for anyone thinking that......


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

Yup! 

Have you ever jumped out of an airplane?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

No I haven't, but I have been thinking about doing it!

Have you ever fell down bleachers?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No, you offering?
> 
> 
> Have you ever jumped off a bridge?
> ...


 I love licking and sucking toes,... hehee honestly its hot!! especially during backward cowgirl sex YUM!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No I haven't, but I have been thinking about doing it!
> 
> Have you ever fell down bleachers?


yes, and I am always scared of stairs now LOL


have you ever been to a drive in movie?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes...

Have you ever made out at the drive in?

Here's the pic of my nails


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes...
> 
> Have you ever made out at the drive in?
> 
> Here the pic of my nails



love your nails!! they look like pink and white or LCN's

yes I have, 
have you ever admitted to liking your toes sucked, or admitted to liking other sucking yours? LOL


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I love licking and sucking toes,... hehee honestly its hit!! especially during backward cowgirl sex YUM!



Backward cowgirl sex? Did you say backward cowgirl sex??? MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmbackwardcowgirlsexmmmmmmmmm



and to answer the question.....NO.


Have you ever hit an animal with a car?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes and Yes

No they are just clear gels..

Have you ever got kicked in the face when touching someones feet?

I have Not fun!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes and Yes
> 
> No they are just clear gels..
> 
> ...



no, but everytime i see it on TV it cracks me up big time!!

ever get stuck in an arm chair?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no, but everytime i see it on TV it cracks me up big time!!
> 
> ever get stuck in an arm chair?


It's not so funny when it happens but damn is it afterwards..lol..

No I tend to avoid chairs I don't think I won't fit in..

Have you ever left a bite mark on an SO?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> It's not so funny when it happens but damn is it afterwards..lol..
> 
> No I tend to avoid chairs I don't think I won't fit in..
> 
> Have you ever left a bite mark on an SO?



once at his request, a long time ago with a guy i was dating. UGH so not into that haha

ever had hickeys below ur waist?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> once at his request, a long time ago with a guy i was dating. UGH so not into that haha
> 
> ever had hickeys below ur waist?


 
Yes I have! LOL

Have you given hickey's below the wait?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

Uh, ladies? When are we gonna get to "Have you ever hand packed wheel bearings on a '70 Ford XL" or "Have you ever welded 304 stainless steel?"

But seriously, carry on.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> When are we gonna get to "Have you ever hand packed wheel bearing on a 70 Ford XL" or "Have you ever welded 304 stainless steel?"
> 
> But seriously, carry on.



feel free to chime in any time SPanky!! 

no i havent,.. thats MAN work!!

ok here Spanky, have you ever done an oil change on your own vehicle?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Uh, ladies? When are we gonna get to "Have you ever hand packed wheel bearings on a '70 Ford XL" or "Have you ever welded 304 stainless steel?"
> 
> But seriously, carry on.


LOL I have never but wouldn't mind learning I don't mind getting dirty every once in a while!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> feel free to chime in any time SPanky!!
> 
> no i havent,.. thats MAN work!!
> 
> ok here Spanky, have you ever done an oil change on your own vehicle?



Duh, yes to the oil change. 

No, to the hickey below the waist. 


Have you ever milked a cow? You know....below the waist?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Duh, yes to the oil change.
> 
> No, to the hickey below the waist.
> 
> ...



no, but I would LOVE to try it!!

have you ever gotten married and stayed faithful and still in love with someone for 15 years?!?!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no, but I would LOVE to try it!!
> 
> have you ever gotten married and stayed faithful and still in love with someone for 15 years?!?!



EDA? You gonna take this one?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

No but I want too! Get married and stay faithfull and still be in love with them 15 yrs later!

Have you ever slept under the stars?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No but I want too!
> 
> Have you ever slept under the stars?



yes! love it I love camping! so

have you ever fell off the bed during sex?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes! love it I love camping! so
> 
> have you ever fell off the bed during sex?


LOL yes!

Have you ever had sex on a bean bag?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL yes!
> 
> Have you ever had sex on a bean bag?



no, i cant say I have 

ever play truth or dare as an adult?


----------



## toni (Jul 28, 2009)

yes

ever had to lie about sex related injuries?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no, i cant say I have
> 
> ever play truth or dare as an adult?


 
I have it's fun! 

Truth or Dare as an adult once or twice..

Ever had sex in a closet?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

toni said:


> yes
> 
> ever had to lie about sex related injuries?


 no LOL



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I have it's fun!
> 
> Truth or Dare as an adult once or twice..
> 
> Ever had sex in a closet?


no

I am boring I guess when it come to places I had sex.

ever cheated on a SO?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no LOL
> 
> 
> no
> ...


No I have not! That is a big NO No!

Have you ever had sex outside?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No I have not! That is a big NO No!
> 
> Have you ever had sex outside?



YES, that I have!

ever have sex on a beach?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> YES, that I have!
> 
> ever have sex on a beach?


No I haven't and I won't due to the sand in places I do not want it to be! LOL

Have you ever given a guy bj at the beach?


----------



## toni (Jul 28, 2009)

No

Ever get caught mid act by a cop?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No I haven't and I won't due to the sand in places I do not want it to be! LOL
> 
> Have you ever given a guy bj at the beach?



sadly no 
But I am goin back to Nj in a few weeks and I will change that LMAO


Have you ever had a knot so big in ur hair you had to cut it out?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

No

have you ever gotten walked in on by the parents?


----------



## toni (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes to the knot

No to the parents, thank GOD

Have you ever drove over 100 miles for a booty call?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

toni said:


> Yes to the knot
> 
> No to the parents, thank GOD
> 
> Have you ever drove over 100 miles for a booty call?



never, they come to me baby hahaha
But for some, i think I def would.
why do you think I am going to the BASH?? hehehe

have you ever called someone the wrong name during sex?


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

no

have you ever messed with a friend who has passed out?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Noir said:


> no
> 
> have you ever messed with a friend who has passed out?


 
LOL Yes!

Have you ever wanted someone you can't have?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL Yes!
> 
> Have you ever wanted someone you can't have?



ALWAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS so YES lol
it happens alot when you are married lol

ever love the way someone looks, until they speak and then hate them??


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ALWAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS so YES lol
> it happens alot when you are married lol
> 
> ever love the way someone looks, until they speak and then hate them??


Yes this has happened a couple of times! Sucks!

Have you ever done what ever it took to get something you really wanted?


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

YES!!!

have you ever walked out the door to start your day with no pants on


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Noir said:


> YES!!!
> 
> have you ever walked out the door to start your day with no pants on


LOL No thank god!

Have you ever laughed when it was not the right time to laugh?


----------



## Esther (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my God, so many times...


Have you ever been caught doing something goofy when you thought no one was looking?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2009)

ha ha Oh Yeah! One time I was preparing a roaster chicken for dinner and I had just washed it and I noticed how cute and fat it's legs looked so i stood it up and was making it dance around and then realized my husband was standing behind me watching the whole time!:doh: Luckily he thought it was hilarious and not bizarre.

Ever gotten angry because someone ate the last serving of something before you could grab it for yourself?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> ha ha Oh Yeah! One time I was preparing a roaster chicken for dinner and I had just washed it and I noticed how cute and fat it's legs looked so i stood it up and was making it dance around and then realized my husband was standing behind me watching the whole time!:doh: Luckily he thought it was hilarious and not bizarre.
> 
> Ever gotten angry because someone ate the last serving of something before you could grab it for yourself?



yes!! that always happens to me!

ever eat so much during the "prepping" of a meal that you werent hungry buy the time it was done?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes!! that always happens to me!
> 
> ever eat so much during the "prepping" of a meal that you werent hungry buy the time it was done?


 
Yes..lol..

Have you ever wanted to stick your foot in your mouth because something you said came out wrong?


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh God Yes...ugh...stupid mouth

Have you ever 

Ever been scuba diving?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Noir said:


> Oh God Yes...ugh...stupid mouth
> 
> Have you ever
> 
> Ever been scuba diving?


 
No I have not, but I would love to though..

Have you ever gone bungee jumping?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No I have not, but I would love to though..
> 
> Have you ever gone bungee jumping?



no, is that safe for fat people?!?! lol

have you ever put your shirt on backwards and left the house that way?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no, is that safe for fat people?!?! lol
> 
> have you ever put your shirt on backwards and left the house that way?


 
I am not sure if it is..probably..would have to ask I guess..

YES!!

Have you ever left the house without your wallet?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I am not sure if it is..probably..would have to ask I guess..
> 
> YES!!
> 
> Have you ever left the house without your wallet?



All the time.

Have you ever gone on a roller coaster with a full loop?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes I have! Haven't been on one in like forever tho!

Have you ever blacked out on a roller coaster?


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

nope!

Ever had to run to a trash can after a roller coaster?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Noir said:


> nope!
> 
> Ever had to run to a trash can after a roller coaster?


 
No I have not..lol..

Have you ever gotten gum stuck in your hair and had to cut it out?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No I have not..lol..
> 
> Have you ever gotten gum stuck in your hair and had to cut it out?



Yes. 

Have you ever stood atop the World Trade Center?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yes.
> 
> Have you ever stood atop the World Trade Center?


 
No..I have not..

Have you ever got a txt message from someone you didn't know and kept txting with them?


----------



## Cors (Jul 28, 2009)

No. 

Have you ever PMed someone here to tell them you like them?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever PMed someone here to tell them you like them?


 
Yes 

Have you ever gotten a PM from someone telling you they like you on here?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you ever gotten a PM from someone telling you they like you on here?



No, just asked if I was single. 


Have you ever met someone from Dims IRL? (asking 'cause I have not)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No, just asked if I was single.
> 
> 
> Have you ever met someone from Dims IRL? (asking 'cause I have not)


 
Yes my ex is on here.. Other then him no, but I want too!


Have you ever wanted to just scream to the top of your lungs for no reason at all?


----------



## SSQT (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes my ex is on here.. Other then him no, but I want too!
> 
> 
> Have you ever wanted to just scream to the top of your lungs for no reason at all?



No, there's usually a reason. LOL!

Have you ever mooned someone from a car window?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2009)

SSQT said:


> No, there's usually a reason. LOL!
> 
> Have you ever mooned someone from a car window?



No- but I have made good use of my middle finger on occasion :blush:

Have you ever performed felatio on a guy while he was driving?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No- but I have made good use of my middle finger on occasion :blush:
> 
> Have you ever performed felatio on a guy while he was driving?



yes, i have, and i dont recommend it, its not SAFE lol

have you ever ate a bug?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes, i have, and i dont recommend it, its not SAFE lol
> 
> have you ever ate a bug?



Does the worm in a bottle of tequila count?

Ever gone commando to work?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Does the worm in a bottle of tequila count?
> 
> Ever gone commando to work?



I will say yes to the worrmy LOL

and YES to commando at work
not very lady like i might add 

have you ever posted on a thread cause someone u like was posting on it?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes, i have, and i dont recommend it, its not SAFE lol


(A quick detour.) You're right barb: *POTHOLES*.  - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I will say yes to the worrmy LOL
> 
> and YES to commando at work
> not very lady like i might add
> ...


Yes.

Have you ever lit a fart without wearing undies? Ouch!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL No


Have you ever farted under the covers and then put your SO's head under the covers?
*my ex use to do this to me lol*


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL No
> 
> 
> Have you ever farted under the covers and then put your SO's head under the covers?
> *my ex use to do this to me lol*



I'll say no. I dont know because my smell is disfonctionnal 

Have you ever kiss french for a long time? (if yes, say how much time plz)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I'll say no. I dont know because my smell is disfonctionnal
> 
> Have you ever kiss french for a long time? (if yes, say how much time plz)


Yes I have,but I don't keep track of the time when I am kissing someone..lol..



Have you ever walked into a sliding glass door?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you ever thrown up blood?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes I have.. not fun and it is freaky to say the least..

Repeat question..
Have you ever ran into a sliding glass door?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes I have.. not fun and it is freaky to say the least..
> 
> Repeat question..
> Have you ever ran into a sliding glass door?



No, though sometimes they open too slow and I have to stand there in mid-step for a second while I wait.. 

Have you ever done the Jedi hand gesture thing when an automatic door is opening? *does that allll the time*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

Divals said:


> No, though sometimes they open too slow and I have to stand there in mid-step for a second while I wait..
> 
> Have you ever done the Jedi hand gesture thing when an automatic door is opening? *does that allll the time*


 
LOL you are too funny Divals!

No I haven't but I think that would be fun to do!

Have you ever sang in the shower so loud when you got out everyone looked at you?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL you are too funny Divals!
> 
> No I haven't but I think that would be fun to do!
> 
> Have you ever sang in the shower so loud when you got out everyone looked at you?



YES!! hehe

have you ever sang too loud with ur ipod on and not realized u were singing so loud in public?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> YES!! hehe
> 
> have you ever sang too loud with ur ipod on and not realized u were singing so loud in public?


No but I have at home..lol..

Ever jammed out in the car and had the people next to you at the light looking at you? 

LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No but I have at home..lol..
> 
> Ever jammed out in the car and had the people next to you at the light looking at you?
> 
> LOL



hahaa!! ALLthe time YES!!
sometimes u hear a song and just cant help it!!

have u ever had someone leaning over u to kiss you and their salvia flows into ur mouth!??!
I HATE THAT just fyi haha


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahaa!! ALLthe time YES!!
> sometimes u hear a song and just cant help it!!
> 
> have u ever had someone leaning over u to kiss you and their salvia flows into ur mouth!??!
> I HATE THAT just fyi haha


 
Yes! Yucky LOL

Have you ever gotten a scar from french kissing?

I have one on the inside of my upper lip from my first boyfriend and our first french kiss.. it is still there..lol..


----------



## SSQT (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes! Yucky LOL
> 
> Have you ever gotten a scar from french kissing?
> 
> I have one on the inside of my upper lip from my first boyfriend and our first french kiss.. it is still there..lol..



Ow, you poor thing! Nope, no scars from anything fun on my body haha. But it does remind me of something -

Have you ever both had one end of food in your mouth (say string cheese, spaghetti, etc.) and try to get to the middle and kiss, only to have one of you end up biting the other person's tongue? :doh:

Yeah, really sexy LOL! (Hope my description makes sense, hard to explain in words haha.)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes! Yucky LOL
> 
> Have you ever gotten a scar from french kissing?
> 
> I have one on the inside of my upper lip from my first boyfriend and our first french kiss.. it is still there..lol..



No

Have you ever had someone walk in on your while having sex?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes twice..lol..No Fun! LOL

Have you ever licked an SO's ears?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes twice..lol..No Fun! LOL
> 
> Have you ever licked an SO's ears?



haha yes!! ears are fun! they give that,... chill sensation love it!

have you ever replaced your own car battery?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes I have! Proud Girl here!

Have you ever slapped a stranger on the bum?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 31, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes I have! Proud Girl here!
> 
> Have you ever slapped a stranger on the bum?



No...

Have you ever skipped out on a bar tab?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> No...
> 
> Have you ever skipped out on a bar tab?


 
No I have not..

Have you ever walked out on a date?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 31, 2009)

Never Been on a date so I have to say no 

Have you ever seen someone die?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Never Been on a date so I have to say no
> 
> Have you ever seen someone die?



slaps pdesil for killin the thread!!
Opps wrong thread hahahaha

No, ugh morbid question at 5:30 am this morning to answer

have you ever watch someone(an adult) pick their nose and then eat it?!?!
UGH my eldest sister does this all the time GROSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

No yucky!

Have you ever watch your SO sleep?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No yucky!
> 
> Have you ever watch your SO sleep?



yes, sometimes sweet, kind thoughts go thru my head, other times his untimely demise go thru my head LMAO

have you ever woke up a SO for sex in the middle of the night?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes best wake up call ever 

Have you ever fallen asleep during sex?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes best wake up call ever
> 
> Have you ever fallen asleep during sex?



no hahaha
maybe, _almost_ during oral after sex though

have you ever called out of work for no good reason??


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm there's always a 'good' reason to be excused from work...


have u ever eaten food that was too spicy.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Hmm there's always a 'good' reason to be excused from work...
> 
> 
> have u ever eaten food that was too spicy.



yes,, not a big "spicy" food fan , but somehow it becomes addictive to me.

Ever receive a "plat of food, be it meat,side dishes or desserts, from a neighbor?


----------



## Esther (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, as a housewarming gift!


Have you ever discreetly spit a nasty bite of food into your napkin at a restaurant?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 1, 2009)

Esther said:


> Yes, as a housewarming gift!
> 
> 
> Have you ever discreetly spit a nasty bite of food into your napkin at a restaurant?



no, i would just swallow it, thats my style LOL

have you ever been too scared to return food at a restaurant, because of the "cooks"reaction?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2009)

No - never had a problem with that - I would say in a very nice tone that the meal was not what I expected...

Are you pets Bilingual? - Do they listen to your commands in English and any other Language...


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Are you pets Bilingual? - Do they listen to your commands in English and any other Language...



Yes, my pets listen, but they almost never do what I tell them to. Hubby is the pack leader and they behave for him, not me.


Do you ever pretend to listen to what your SO is saying but are totally ignoring what they're talking about (instead your watching TV or reading, etc,)?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes guilty of it - especially if I'm caught up on a sports event...


Have you ever fallen asleep in church?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes guilty of it - especially if I'm caught up on a sports event...
> 
> 
> Have you ever fallen asleep in church?



no before church yes, after church yes, but during church,no.lol
Church makes me soul feel good. WHo would want to miss that?

have you ever "accidentally" bumped into someone to get their attention


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no before church yes, after church yes, but during church,no.lol
> Church makes me soul feel good. WHo would want to miss that?
> 
> have you ever "accidentally" bumped into someone to get their attention



No never, for me, it is not a subtle way to be in relation with someone even if it wanna look like 

Have you ever be dumped by someone (in love) to see a little time after that she is with your best friend?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> No never, for me, it is not a subtle way to be in relation with someone even if it wanna look like
> 
> Have you ever be dumped by someone (in love) to see a little time after that she is with your best friend?



yes one time!! And it hurt in the process

have you ever bought something and ate it all urself?


----------



## Esther (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha yes... but usually by accident. I'll be like "everyone will love this guacamole!" and bring it home, and nobody will like it so I'll have to polish it off on my own.


Have you ever walked out of a restaurant without paying, for whatever reason?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> Haha yes... but usually by accident. I'll be like "everyone will love this guacamole!" and bring it home, and nobody will like it so I'll have to polish it off on my own.
> 
> 
> Have you ever walked out of a restaurant without paying, for whatever reason?


 
Yes, but I didn't know. See I went out to breakfast with a friend and her husband. Well thy told me they would treat me so I had no worries. We ate and had a great time laugh and talking. Well my friend and I walked out the door because her husband was going to be the one to pay. So I thought he had when he came out we said our goodbyes and we on our ways. A couple days later she tells me that he told her he never paid the bill. I was shocked and upset,but there was nothing I could do by then so I had to let it go. 

Have you ever been bite by a dog?


----------



## Esther (Aug 2, 2009)

What an awful thing for him to do to you!


My family had a jack russel with a birth defect that made him overly aggressive and almost completely untrainable, so I've been bit plenty of times! Face, hands, ears, ankles... you name it.


Have you ever had to kick someone out of a store/restaurant/hotel/whatever while working in customer service?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> What an awful thing for him to do to you!
> 
> 
> My family had a jack russel with a birth defect that made him overly aggressive and almost completely untrainable, so I've been bit plenty of times! Face, hands, ears, ankles... you name it.
> ...


Yeah,My friend didn't know either tunil they got home..I was not so happy..because I am sure that waitress ended up having to pay. 

Oh wow..that stinks..

No I have not. Thank Goodness because I am sure it is hard.

Have you ever out of the country and where?


----------



## debz-aka (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes: traveled to Brazil, Argentina, Mexico and of course Canada, though not in that order.

Have you ever met a famous person? If so who?


----------



## Esther (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, I once met Fat Mike of NOFX while backstage at a show. It wasn't that exciting... he was really wasted and pretty gross actually. He was trying to convince a friend of mine to come into the band trailer, do coke, get naked, and let him cover her with plastic wrap...


Have you ever had your car keyed?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 4, 2009)

Esther said:


> Yes, I once met Fat Mike of NOFX while backstage at a show. It wasn't that exciting... he was really wasted and pretty gross actually. He was trying to convince a friend of mine to come into the band trailer, do coke, get naked, and let him cover her with plastic wrap...
> 
> 
> Have you ever had your car keyed?



no thank goodness, unlike many people , that live around me, I enjoy the crazy teenagers, and they know it, so i am pretty safe LOL

\Have you ever walked into a poll or something while u were walking and talking?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no thank goodness, unlike many people , that live around me, I enjoy the crazy teenagers, and they know it, so i am pretty safe LOL
> 
> \Have you ever walked into a poll or something while u were walking and talking?




Too many times.......ouch :doh:


Have you ever flown first class overseas?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Too many times.......ouch :doh:
> 
> 
> Have you ever flown first class overseas?



yes to Hawaii, it was great!!


have you ever had 2 males or 2 females fighting over you?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes to Hawaii, it was great!!
> 
> 
> have you ever had 2 males or 2 females fighting over you?




Ha! I wish ONE woman would fight over me, but alas, no 


Have you ever walked out on a movie in the theater?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Ha! I wish ONE woman would fight over me, but alas, no
> 
> 
> Have you ever walked out on a movie in the theater?



hmmm only cause my kid wanted to leave, me personally, no i can bare almost anything with the right company 

ever swam naked in the ocean?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hmmm only cause my kid wanted to leave, me personally, no i can bare almost anything with the right company
> 
> ever swam naked in the ocean?




cant swim, so the ocean is off limits for me!


ever quit a job on a bad note, say like cursing out your former manager/supervisor or former employees?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> cant swim, so the ocean is off limits for me!
> 
> 
> ever quit a job on a bad note, say like cursing out your former manager/supervisor or former employees?



yes my last job , as a matter of fact 

ever go to a diff state to visit someone from the PC?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes my last job , as a matter of fact
> 
> ever go to a diff state to visit someone from the PC?




Yes. There's a girl I visit often in Chicago. One of the main reason's I love that city (that and deep dish pizza).


Have you ever shoplifted or stolen from a job?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Yes. There's a girl I visit often in Chicago. One of the main reason's I love that city (that and deep dish pizza).
> 
> 
> Have you ever shoplifted or stolen from a job?


 mmmmmmmmm CHI TOWN baby!! CHicago Bears,.. my hubbys Fav team!! 

nope i would feel too bad! i have such a conscious about such things, meanwhile no conscious on other things 

have you ever ran from the cops?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> mmmmmmmmm CHI TOWN baby!! CHicago Bears,.. my hubbys Fav team!!
> 
> nope i would feel too bad! i have such a conscious about such things, meanwhile no conscious on other things
> 
> have you ever ran from the cops?




Once. I should of joined the track team after....


Ever talk bad about someone, not knowing they were in hearing distance from you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Once. I should of joined the track team after....
> 
> 
> Ever talk bad about someone, not knowing they were in hearing distance from you?



Yep...but once was enough to learn me to look around and lower my voice next time....  

I prefer talking badly about someone I dislike loudly within earshot....but never use their name.....just make 'em wonder.........  

Ever let a third person watch you have sex with someone else?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep...but once was enough to learn me to look around and lower my voice next time....
> 
> I prefer talking badly about someone I dislike loudly within earshot....but never use their name.....just make 'em wonder.........
> 
> Ever let a third person watch you have sex with someone else?



Nope - no 3rd parties

Sex .. lights on or off?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Nope - no 3rd parties
> 
> Sex .. lights on or off?



on!! or a candle !!

fell asleep fully clothed?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> on!! or a candle !!
> 
> fell asleep fully clothed?



Yes

Ever feel asleep during a play (theater performance)?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes
> 
> Ever feel asleep during a play (theater performance)?



nope, i love that stuff too much!

Ever go see the ball drop in Time Square?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> nope, i love that stuff too much!
> 
> Ever go see the ball drop in Time Square?



Never hate crowds ( and in post 9/11 not much fun)


Attend any sporting events?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Never hate crowds ( and in post 9/11 not much fun)
> 
> 
> Attend any sporting events?



Yes, football games and baseball games

Bought your SO a sexy outfit as a surprise?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Yes, football games and baseball games
> 
> Bought your SO a sexy outfit as a surprise?


I once bought myself a sexy outfit to wear for an ex SO, but I haven't bought an SO anything to wear for me.

Have you ever thought about being a live in Nanny?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 6, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I once bought myself a sexy outfit to wear for an ex SO, but I haven't bought an SO anything to wear for me.
> 
> Have you ever thought about being a live in Nanny?



yes, i thought about it, then i realized not a good idea for me. Although I adore kids, after awhile they get on my nerves LMAO

Have you ever thought about moving to AZ??


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

I would if it wasn't so hot 

Do yo umiss the snow?

( I can't imagine how XMAS can be celebrated without Cold Weather )


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes, i thought about it, then i realized not a good idea for me. Although I adore kids, after awhile they get on my nerves LMAO
> 
> Have you ever thought about moving to AZ??


LOL I love kids so it is right up my alley!

Yes I have seriously, before my step mom came home yesterday and told me about the live in nanny job, was thinking about taking you up on your offer about coming and living with you in AZ! If the offer was still open and you were being serious..lol..



tonynyc said:


> I would if it wasn't so hot
> 
> Do yo umiss the snow?
> 
> ( I can't imagine how XMAS can be celebrated without Cold Weather )


 
I have never seen or gotten the chance to experience snow so I don't know.. I want to tho!

Have you ever gone on a long road trip with your family? Where and did you enjoy it?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 7, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL I love kids so it is right up my alley!
> 
> Yes I have seriously, before my step mom came home yesterday and told me about the live in nanny job, was thinking about taking you up on your offer about coming and living with you in AZ! If the offer was still open and you were being serious..lol..
> 
> ...





I have, and I absolutely HATED it the last time. Road trip to a family reunion in South Carolina last month. A long drive, made even longer if your only one of two people in the van with a driver's license. Even LONGER if everyone wants to stop twice in each state.....


Have you ever been on a jury?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

*Yes *( three times hated it -(Civil Case "best"- Attempted Murder Case - Murder Case "worst")

(deliberation was like Hyde Park in the afternoon - at least the Legal System provided Free Eats)



*Have you ever tried to excuse yourself from Jury Duty ?*


----------



## luvembig (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Yes *( three times hated it -(Civil Case "best"- Attempted Murder Case - Murder Case "worst")
> 
> (deliberation was like Hyde Park in the afternoon - at least the Legal System provided Free Eats)
> 
> ...





No, because I didn't think it would work (I'm a really bad liar)


Ever had Kobe beef?


----------



## Esther (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope, I don't even like regular beef!

Ever had eel?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

No Would Love to 

Ever had Escargot


----------



## Amazinggoddess73 (Aug 7, 2009)

Esther said:


> Nope, I don't even like regular beef!
> 
> Ever had eel?



Yes I love it! Well sushi style! Thats the best!

Have you ever made a deal with someone that you regret? Like giving a S.O. a free pass?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> No Would Love to
> 
> Ever had Escargot



no yuck and yuck and yuck blahhhhh

have you ever made a huge banana split at home?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

Amazinggoddess73 said:


> Yes I love it! Well sushi style! Thats the best!
> 
> Have you ever made a deal with someone that you regret? Like giving a S.O. a free pass?



hahah no regrets , not ever no matter what!

please refer to the banana split question LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

yes

Ever had Gelato


----------



## Crystal (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes.

It's amaaaaazzing.

Have you ever had raw seafood?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes ( but only with a spicy marinade- if it's Oysters on the Half Shell: Hot sauce/Cocktail Sauce and lemon)


Ever had Shark Steak


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 7, 2009)

No



Have you ever had a conversation in your head and all of a sudden realized that your lips were moving?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes 


Have you ever gone camping


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Have you ever gone camping




Yeah, a few times. 


Have you ever laid on the ground, pointed your feet and hands up to the sky and tried to imagine what it really means to be looking out into infinity?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep as a Kid

Have you ever done any stargazing


----------



## Squee360 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, I sure have.

Have you ever wished, you were a pirate in the 17th century?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope...but I have wished to be taken by a pirate in the 17th century :wubu:


Do you pick your nose while you drive? and do you flick them out the window onto other cars?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nope...but I have wished to be taken by a pirate in the 17th century :wubu:
> 
> 
> Do you pick your nose while you drive? and do you flick them out the window onto other cars?



umm NO hahahaha Grossssss
only you Caroline!!

Have you ever gone all the way at a movie?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> umm NO hahahaha Grossssss
> only you Caroline!!
> 
> Have you ever gone all the way at a movie?




Nope. Too much of a wimp.....



Ever driven across the country?


----------



## Loveface (Aug 8, 2009)

No but some days driving in Southern California feel like you just drove cross country...

Have you ever turned yourself into a food group or item for your partner's pleasure? i.e. making ones self into a hot fudge sundae in bed  Wheee


----------



## frankman (Aug 8, 2009)

Not succesfully. I've once spent 6 and a half hours lying in bed trying to turn into a bunch of grapes...

in other words, no. Unless whipped cream counts, but nothing excessive.

Have you ever gone out of your way (run outside, drive the long way around) to watch a car accident or the results thereof?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

*No* 

( but am listening to the news of a Mid-Air Crash in the Hudson River[West Side of NY & Near Hoboken NJ] - (between a Small Plane and a Helicopter) I'm sure quite few folks are going to the scene...


Ever get trapped in an Elevator?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 8, 2009)

If stopping one on purpose to make out like MAD counts, YES! *still blushes at the thought*

Have you ever driven the wrong way down a one way street?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 8, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> If stopping one on purpose to make out like MAD counts, YES! *still blushes at the thought*
> 
> Have you ever driven the wrong way down a one way street?





Yes, almost got a ticket in the process.


Ever seen the Grand Canyon?


----------



## Loveface (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes and supposedly the family lore goes that I became so frightened of the view that we had stopped to admire ( I was 4 yrs old at the time) I started crying and screaming and fussing so loudly they had to shove me into the car and leave so I would stop becoming unglued 

Have you ever enjoyed Fat Tuesday in New Orleans? ( and none of that "whatever happens in New Orleans stays in New Orleans" nonsense


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes ( but not on Fat Tuesday)



Have you ever won a prize on a scratch off lottery game?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes ( but not on Fat Tuesday)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever won a prize on a scratch off lottery game?



yes!! 500 bucks!

have you ever bought a scratch off for someone else and had them win?


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 8, 2009)

No

Have you ever jumped when the elevator reached the top of the shaft, or when the elevator was descending?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever jumped when the elevator reached the top of the shaft, or when the elevator was descending?



u said shaft  lol

YES!! I love doing that!! usually occurs when I am drunk though, honestly LOL
people do not appreciate a big girl JUMPING at all, never mind an elevator, believe me! hahahhaha

ever make out in a glass elevator?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> u said shaft  lol
> 
> YES!! I love doing that!! usually occurs when I am drunk though, honestly LOL
> people do not appreciate a big girl JUMPING at all, never mind an elevator, believe me! hahahhaha
> ...



No

Ever have an underwire snap in your bra and have to walk around with lopsided boobs all day


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

kmdkml said:


> No
> 
> Ever have an underwire snap in your bra and have to walk around with lopsided boobs all day



LMAO yes, HATE that I pull the other out too though, i would rather "hang low" then be lopsided hahhahaha

Have you ever went to smell a liquid and have it go up your nose?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LMAO yes, HATE that I pull the other out too though, i would rather "hang low" then be lopsided hahhahaha
> 
> Have you ever went to smell a liquid and have it go up your nose?



yes, little did i know, it was rubbing alcohol.....


Have you been on the local or national news for any reason?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

luvembig said:


> yes, little did i know, it was rubbing alcohol.....
> 
> 
> Have you been on the local or national news for any reason?



my ass was one time for local news in AZ, for a Easter egg hunt for the kids, and there was my big ass LOL

have you ever went to a fun house?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> my ass was one time for local news in AZ, for a Easter egg hunt for the kids, and there was my big ass LOL
> 
> have you ever went to a fun house?



yes, but so long ago now

have you ever licked honey off your hand only to realise it was dish washing liquid ( I have done this and burnt my tongue and throat )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

Fortunately no...........



Ever watched your co-workers get into a fight and laughed about it?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes ( co-worker was 5'8"- his boss was 6'7" - quite amusing)

*** co-worker won - not the size of the dog in the fight;but, size of the fight in the dog

Ever run out on a blind date


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fortunately no...........
> 
> 
> 
> Ever watched your co-workers get into a fight and laughed about it?



Not laughed, more like couldn't look away until I witnessed the outcome and happy I was not involved

Ever fall on your butt and think it was hilarious until you realise no one is kind enough to ask if you're ok or help you up?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

kmdkml said:


> Not laughed, more like couldn't look away until I witnessed the outcome and happy I was not involved
> 
> Ever fall on your butt and think it was hilarious until you realise no one is kind enough to ask if you're ok or help you up?



*Yes* slipped and feel on icy street- heck of a thud too- good thing i had some sense on how to land...


Ever volunteer in a political campaign


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Yes* slipped and feel on icy street- heck of a thud too- *good thing i had some sense on how to land...
> *
> 
> Ever volunteer in a political campaign



I never know how to land

No

ever been laughing with you mouth open and a bug takes up residence in the back of your throat an no one realises you have stopped laughing


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Thankfully *No*

*** as far as the falling. Just learned that I had to tuck my chin in and slap the ground with my hand to cushion the fall; doesn't always work-but, better to walk away with a broken arm then something worse....


Ever finish a meal you didn't like?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Thankfully *No*
> 
> *** as far as the falling. Just learned that I had to tuck my chin in and slap the ground with my hand to cushion the fall; doesn't always work-but, better to walk away with a broken arm then something worse....
> 
> ...



No, I have a strong gag reflex so the more I try to finish something the stronger it gets (it must be a mental thing)

Ever try to make a crank call, but end up giggling like a fool when someone answers (did this when I was alot younger)


----------



## IndyGal (Aug 8, 2009)

Just like you, yes, I would giggle too much and have to hang up - and this happened when i was younger. I haven't crank called anyone in a long time.

Have you ever snuck food into the movie theater? Not a little bag of candy, but major food.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2009)

IndyGal said:


> Just like you, yes, I would giggle too much and have to hang up - and this happened when i was younger. I haven't crank called anyone in a long time.
> 
> Have you ever snuck food into the movie theater? Not a little bag of candy, but major food.



Yes, I smuggled in a hamburger and I would sneak quick bites and shove it back in my handbag so no one could trace the smell. Ended up having to throw away the handbag

Felt a strong desire to start a song going in the middle of a train. Everyone is so involved in themselves on public transport.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

IndyGal said:


> Just like you, yes, I would giggle too much and have to hang up - and this happened when i was younger. I haven't crank called anyone in a long time.
> 
> Have you ever snuck food into the movie theater? Not a little bag of candy, but major food.



I have snuck in a big icy drink from McDonalds in my pocket book- and my kids mcnuggets......it was easier than you might think. And yeah...I ALWAYS sneak something into the movies. They can bite me....HARD...if they think I'm paying 11 bucks for a drink and popcorn 

Ever been bee stung on the tongue?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope 

Ever worked in a cafe?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

Does an all night restaurant count as a cafe? If so, then yes

Ever has poison ivy in an odd place?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does an all night restaurant count as a cafe? If so, then yes
> 
> Ever has poison ivy in an odd place?



Does my hand count? If not, then no (because my hand was bad enough )


Ever caught a foul or home run ball at a baseball game?


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 9, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Does my hand count? If not, then no (because my hand was bad enough )
> 
> 
> Ever caught a foul or home run ball at a baseball game?



Nope, darnit.

Ever meet anyone famous?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, does Gallagher and Gunnar Hanson and David Prowse count?



Have you ever done a prank that you regret doing?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 9, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Yes, does Gallagher and Gunnar Hanson and David Prowse count?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever done a prank that you regret doing?



Yes, it was something I did as a teenager and I still think I am horrible for doing it!

Ever had your knicker elastic go, in the middle of the shops


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

No..LOL


Have you ever play a straight 3 hour game of Uno? That is fun did this the other night with my bestie, her Mom and Step-Dad..we were laughing and had so much fun!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes! Good times. 

Have you ever gone on a blind or set up date?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes I have.

Have you ever had a good time on a blind date?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfortunately No 

Have you ever worked on a Political Campaign?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 20, 2009)

Well that stinks..

No I have not..

Have you ever stayed up late because you didn't wanted it to end because you were spending it with a special someone?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes....I list those as my "best dates ever" 


Have you ever slept with someone on the first date?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes I have, but not always. I have to be really into the guy to do it. :blush:

Have you ever regreted sleeping with someone after the fact?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes I have, but not always. I have to be really into the guy to do it. :blush:
> 
> Have you ever regreted sleeping with someone after the fact?



I usually tend to regret not sleeping with someone 


Ever been mean to a stranger?


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 22, 2009)

no

Have you ever left the scene of an accident?


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 22, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


> no
> 
> Have you ever left the scene of an accident?





Nope,but you were going to until I made you do the right thing!

Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 22, 2009)

No

Have you ever met someone online, and totally thought they were awesome, Only to meet them in person and think.... Not So Much??


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope, met them online and then in person and still thought they were awesome.


Have you ever been hit on by someone of the same sex?


----------



## frankman (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes

Have you ever hit on someone of the same sex (or the other sex, if you're gay)?


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 22, 2009)

No.


Have you ever walked into the wrong restrooms at a public place?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Have you ever walked into the wrong restrooms at a public place?



Yep....I was very drunk. Have also done it when I wasn't enebriated :doh:


Ever picked your nose in your car while driving and people saw you?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep....I was very drunk. Have also done it when I wasn't enebriated :doh:
> 
> 
> Ever picked your nose in your car while driving and people saw you?




No (but thats because I've never been caught.....)


Ever dated someone of another race?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

luvembig said:


> No (but thats because I've never been caught.....)
> 
> 
> Ever dated someone of another race?



yes!! I love all men!! race is never an issue


Have you ever been happy when someone said they noticed u gained weight?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes!! I love all men!! race is never an issue
> 
> 
> Have you ever been happy when someone said they noticed u gained weight?





Those words have never been said to me. Ever.......


Have you ever tried moonshine?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Those words have never been said to me. Ever.......
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried moonshine?



no but i would love too!!

have you ever been so drunk u forgot u had sex?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no but i would love too!!
> 
> have you ever been so drunk u forgot u had sex?




Yea, the night I tried that damn moonshine.....


Ever been to jail?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Yea, the night I tried that damn moonshine.....
> 
> 
> Ever been to jail?



hahahha awesome!!

yes but not booked just tried to scare me LOL

Have you ever spent the night at someone house u dont know?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahahha awesome!!
> 
> yes but not booked just tried to scare me LOL
> 
> Have you ever spent the night at someone house u dont know?




Yea. One of the more scarier events in my life. It wasn't in the most pleasant of neighborhoods.


Ever had food so spicy you couldn't eat anymore of it?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Yea. One of the more scarier events in my life. It wasn't in the most pleasant of neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> Ever had food so spicy you couldn't eat anymore of it?



yes sooo good but too spicy!! My ,other in laws cooking hahhaha

have you ever made something new for dinner and hated it?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes sooo good but too spicy!! My ,other in laws cooking hahhaha
> 
> have you ever made something new for dinner and hated it?




Nope, my cooking is SUPERB!!!!!


Ever visited the Liberty Bell?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Nope, my cooking is SUPERB!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ever visited the Liberty Bell?



yes I have many times
ever been to AZ?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes I have many times
> ever been to AZ?




Yea, last year to see the Mets play the D-Backs (Mets lost, naturally ). Plenty of Mets fans in the house though.....


Ever tried raw oysters?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Yea, last year to see the Mets play the D-Backs (Mets lost, naturally ). Plenty of Mets fans in the house though.....
> 
> 
> Ever tried raw oysters?



no i havent ,... i am too scared!!

Have you ever tried soft shell crab sandwhich?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no i havent ,... i am too scared!!
> 
> Have you ever tried soft shell crab sandwhich?





I have, down in Annapolis, MD (and now I'm officially hungry)


You ever been bothered enough by a movie or TV show to make you stop doing something?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

luvembig said:


> I have, down in Annapolis, MD (and now I'm officially hungry)
> 
> 
> You ever been bothered enough by a movie or TV show to make you stop doing something?



yessssss Pet Cemetery i have issues with that movie BIG TIME

have you ever went on a date and stayed there even though he/she wasnt fun?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yessssss Pet Cemetery i have issues with that movie BIG TIME
> 
> have you ever went on a date and stayed there even though he/she wasnt fun?





O yea, most times I'm too nice of a guy


Ever been to the Mall of America?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

luvembig said:


> O yea, most times I'm too nice of a guy
> 
> 
> Ever been to the Mall of America?



no i havent but i would love to !!

have you ever been on a picnic?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> no i havent but i would love to !!
> 
> have you ever been on a picnic?



Yes I have. Had lots of raid spray too.


Ever been thrown out of someplace?


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Ever been thrown out of someplace?



Not thrown out, but told to leave or the cops were being called.



Have you been to Australia??


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Not thrown out, but told to leave or the cops were being called.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Australia??




Not yet, but I certainly hope to soon.


Ever gotten a food sickness?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 23, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Not yet, but I certainly hope to soon.
> 
> 
> Ever gotten a food sickness?



I think so.......and it wasn't pretty.....



Do you think New Jersey is great?


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you think New Jersey is great?


Trick question. I've found some great parts of New Jersey, but I can probably find some great parts of the other 49 states too. It's all in knowing where and how to look. So I guess the answer is yes.

Have you ever driven somewhere and gotten completely lost?


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 24, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Have you ever driven somewhere and gotten completely lost?



I believe everyone has at least once. 

Worst time for me, I was lost for near an hour on back roads in the middle of the Central Florida Forests, (no way to stop for directions here!)

Have you ever driven over 2 hours to do something completely pointless?
(I.E. Driven 2 and a half hour to get a Slurpee from 7/11, even though there is one right next to your house?)


----------



## luvembig (Aug 24, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> I believe everyone has at least once.
> 
> Worst time for me, I was lost for near an hour on back roads in the middle of the Central Florida Forests, (no way to stop for directions here!)
> 
> ...



Yep. When they opened a Sonic-Drive In in South Jersey, the first one in the state. Drove just about 2 hours from here to get there (and they were closed when we got there ).

Ever gotten scared while eating something and almost choked?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes....I got scared because I felt like I was choking  :doh:


Ever said something to a loved one and instantly regretted it?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes....I got scared because I felt like I was choking  :doh:
> 
> 
> Ever said something to a loved one and instantly regretted it?



You know, I haven't. I don't have the kind of relationship with anyone in my family that I've had problems with. 


Have you ever thought you've seen a UFO?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 26, 2009)

luvembig said:


> You know, I haven't. I don't have the kind of relationship with anyone in my family that I've had problems with.
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought you've seen a UFO?



yes a few times!

Have you ever had a date on the night of an eclipse?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes a few times!
> 
> Have you ever had a date on the night of an eclipse?



Don't recall...so that might be a no unless you mean a lunar eclipse? then the answer is "I don't know" 

Ever been felt up by a stranger?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't recall...so that might be a no unless you mean a lunar eclipse? then the answer is "I don't know"
> 
> Ever been felt up by a stranger?



YES :wubu:

Have you ever surprised someone, only to have them hit you, in the "scared" moment?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 26, 2009)

No but I've visualized myself being the surprised one who hits.

Have you ever sleepwalked?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 27, 2009)

Jazz Man said:


> No but I've visualized myself being the surprised one who hits.
> 
> Have you ever sleepwalked?




I'm gonna assume no since no one's ever told me I have......



Have you ever been an extra in a movie or TV show?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

No I have not.

Have you ever went skinny dippin in the middle of the day?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> No I have not.
> 
> Have you ever went skinny dippin in the middle of the day?



yes I have, LOVE being naked!

Have you ever accidentally swallowed a bug?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes I have, LOVE being naked!
> 
> Have you ever accidentally swallowed a bug?



Yes I did, once, although he promised to pull out before he was finished...

Have you ever danced in the rain?


----------



## frankman (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes I have. "Summer" festivals, good times.

Have you ever sung in the rain? (tap dancing optional)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2009)

frankman said:


> Have you ever sung in the rain? (tap dancing optional)



I have sung just about anywhere...much to some people's chagrin. I have been known to traumatize with my dancing, too 


Have you ever had a crush on a co-worker?


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have sung just about anywhere...much to some people's chagrin. I have been known to traumatize with my dancing, too
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a crush on a co-worker?



Far too often. At nearly every job I've had.

Have you ever had a crush on a co-worker and told them?


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

Divals said:


> Far too often. At nearly every job I've had.
> 
> Have you ever had a crush on a co-worker and told them?



yeah, even dated her for a while.

Have you ever had nightmares from watching movies?


----------



## luvembig (Sep 4, 2009)

frankman said:


> yeah, even dated her for a while.
> 
> Have you ever had nightmares from watching movies?




Two words - Event Horizon. I refuse to watch that movie again.


Ever witness a full solar eclipse?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Two words - Event Horizon. I refuse to watch that movie again.
> 
> 
> Ever witness a full solar eclipse?


Yes I have and it was really cool!


Have you ever just been so excited you wanted to jump up and down and scream? 

LOL


----------



## luvembig (Sep 4, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes I have and it was really cool!
> 
> 
> Have you ever just been so excited you wanted to jump up and down and scream?
> ...



Sure have, all 3 times the Devils won the Stanley Cup (almost caught a concussion in 2000 when I jumped high enough to bang my head on the ceiling). 


Have you ever met a President of the United States, former or current?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Sure have, all 3 times the Devils won the Stanley Cup (almost caught a concussion in 2000 when I jumped high enough to bang my head on the ceiling).
> 
> 
> Have you ever met a President of the United States, former or current?


Whoa that had to have jumped really high..lol.. or the cieling was really low?


No I haven't, but I would love to be able to meet President Obama..

Have you ever gone out of your way to do something for a complete stranger?


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, Clinton gave a speech at the university I attend. Afterwards, he stuck around and answered some questions. He's really friendly and mellow, and I can honestly say there were people there who didn't even know he once was the president of the USA.

Have you ever bought something from a spam-mail company?


----------



## luvembig (Sep 4, 2009)

frankman said:


> Yes, Clinton gave a speech at the university I attend. Afterwards, he stuck around and answered some questions. He's really friendly and mellow, and I can honestly say there were people there who didn't even know he once was the president of the USA.
> 
> Have you ever bought something from a spam-mail company?



I never knew people actually bought stuff from them. 


Have you ever done something that caused everyone around you to look and stare at you?


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 4, 2009)

luvembig said:


> I never knew people actually bought stuff from them.
> 
> 
> Have you ever done something that caused everyone around you to look and stare at you?



yes, Halloween many years ago, I sat down on a chair at a Party and broke the chair, I fell on the floor,.. OMFGGGG Embarrassing!!

have you ever been pulled aside at airport security?


----------



## luvembig (Sep 4, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes, Halloween many years ago, I sat down on a chair at a Party and broke the chair, I fell on the floor,.. OMFGGGG Embarrassing!!
> 
> have you ever been pulled aside at airport security?




Yes, apparently working for an airline gets me nothing (despite the background check). My name was supposedly the same as a wanted man in Montana, except he was 22 years older. BTW, I've never been to Montana.....


Ever joined the mile high club?


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 4, 2009)

no, i would love to though

have you ever went shopping, and forgot your wallet home?


----------



## Linda (Sep 4, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Have you ever sang in the shower so loud when you got out everyone looked at you?




HaHa I dont usually have an audience waiting for me when I get out of the shower.


----------



## Linda (Sep 4, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> have you ever went shopping, and forgot your wallet home?




Yes.....Doh!:doh:


Have you or any of your parts been on a billboard sign by the road?


----------



## luvembig (Sep 4, 2009)

Linda said:


> Yes.....Doh!:doh:
> 
> 
> Have you or any of your parts been on a billboard sign by the road?




I don't think so. It would shock the hell outta me if I did.


Have you ever called in on a call-in TV/radio show?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Have you ever called in on a call-in TV/radio show?



Yes. I used to work in automotive repair shop and my boss was a guest on the NPR radio show called "Car Talk" one night. I called in and asked about the future of hybrid cars since the price of gasoline was first starting to creep up at that time. He told me later that he stayed late discussing that very subject with others on the show and thought it was a great question  


Ever gotten sick from seeing someone else eat a booger?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ever gotten sick from seeing someone else eat a booger?



Nah, it would take way more than that to gross me out.

Ever made a prank phone call?


----------



## Linda (Sep 10, 2009)

Jazz Man said:


> Ever made a prank phone call?





Yes, but I usually save those for my brother these days. He is so gulible.


Have you ever dove into your family tree and found out you were related to someone famous?


----------



## The Fez (Sep 10, 2009)

Linda said:


> Have you ever dove into your family tree and found out you were related to someone famous?



I forget how many lines back I had to go, not too many, but I'm related to Tom Watson the golfer (we share the name, after all, lol)


Have you ever cheated on an important test?


----------



## frankman (Sep 10, 2009)

The Fez said:


> I forget how many lines back I had to go, not too many, but I'm related to Tom Watson the golfer (we share the name, after all, lol)
> 
> 
> Have you ever cheated on an important test?



Yeah, on my calculus exam. Didn't do me any good though. I still failed miserably: frank + calculus = epic fail.

Have you ever been caught lying your way out of an appointment?


----------



## Linda (Sep 10, 2009)

frankman said:


> Have you ever been caught lying your way out of an appointment?




No not during the actually lying, but I lied to get out of this all day seminar once and saw my boss (who didnt have to go) at the grocery store later that day.


Have you ever asked someone to marry you only to have them turn you down?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2009)

Linda said:


> No not during the actually lying, but I lied to get out of this all day seminar once and saw my boss (who didnt have to go) at the grocery store later that day.
> 
> 
> Have you ever asked someone to marry you only to have them turn you down?



No but I turned my second husband down when he asked.......then I asked him if he still wanted to about three weeks later  

Ever do a sexual act in a car....in a parking lot with lots of other people around?


----------



## Crystal (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, in a car, but no one else was around.


Have you ever done a sexual act in a body of water? Pool, lake, hot tub...etc.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 10, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes, in a car, but no one else was around.
> 
> 
> Have you ever done a sexual act in a body of water? Pool, lake, hot tub...etc.



Not actual sex, but 'sexual act' yes, if the shower counts and no, if it doesn't.

Have you ever had sex in public, in broad daylight?


----------



## Linda (Sep 10, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Have you ever had sex in public, in broad daylight?



No but in a park at night and 2 opposoms walked by. lol


Have you ever thrown your underwear at someone on stage?


----------

